# suche Softwar



## silviohaase (5 März 2010)

*suche Software*

guenstig,auch gebraucht aber legal.
E Designer von Beijer(aeltere fuer MAC50), GX Developer.
MfG Silvio  01637758985


----------



## Oberchefe (5 März 2010)

Eine Logosoft habe ich noch rumliegen, CD Original noch eingschweißt. Updates auf die aktuelle Version gibt's bekanntlich bei Siemens umsonst.


----------



## silviohaase (6 März 2010)

hallo,was moechtest du dafuer u wie?
MfG Silvio


----------

